# About to buy an X-Trail - need advice! (05 vs 06)



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

*About to buy an X-Trail - need advice!*

My wife and I are *finally* going to buy an X-Trail. We'll be trading in our 2 cars (1999 Tercel with 80K, 1998 Civic with 147K). We live in New Brunswick, and there are at least 3 Nissan dealerships in NB.

We're looking at getting a 2006 SE AWD automatic, with the adventure package (MSRP of $32,323). The only option we're looking at is the cargo liner. We expect to lease. Our questions:

1) Are we better off getting the cheaper 2005 version? 

2) What price (2006) should we expect to pay upon haggling? Anyone get good offers on their trade-ins?

3) Can we get the "hyper roof rails" in the adventure package along with the spoiler?

4) Any other options we should be looking at?

Thanks in advance!

pgames38


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

pgames38 said:


> My wife and I are *finally* going to buy an X-Trail. We'll be trading in our 2 cars (1999 Tercel with 80K, 1998 Civic with 147K). We live in New Brunswick, and there are at least 3 Nissan dealerships in NB.
> 
> We're looking at getting a 2006 SE AWD automatic, with the adventure package (MSRP of $32,323). The only option we're looking at is the cargo liner. We expect to lease. Our questions:
> 
> ...




Hey there,

This is my story about buying my X...


http://www.auto123.com/en/community/forum/viewtopic.php?t=437&sid=172008a645c25ea84b72435259aab358


This was just in August.
I hope it help...


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

pgames38 said:


> My wife and I are *finally* going to buy an X-Trail. We'll be trading in our 2 cars (1999 Tercel with 80K, 1998 Civic with 147K). We live in New Brunswick, and there are at least 3 Nissan dealerships in NB.
> 
> We're looking at getting a 2006 SE AWD automatic, with the adventure package (MSRP of $32,323). The only option we're looking at is the cargo liner. We expect to lease. Our questions:
> 
> ...


Here is my answer to each Question

1) As far as financing goes you are better off getting an 05 model. 

2) See Nissan's website that corresponds to your country and build your x trail. That way you have an idea what you may be paying. Don't be afraid to haggle. Remember it is the dealerships job to sell the car, not your job to buy it.

3) an 06 SE is available with adventure package. The spoiler is an extra option unless you buy the LE model.

4) Try to get the vent shades or sunroof wind deflector thrown in. They are great

Good Luck


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Hyper Roof Rails & Spoiler*

*3) Can we get the "hyper roof rails" in the adventure package along with the spoiler?*

Not 100% sure - - but think that if you get the AV package, with the hyper roof rails - - then you can't use the spoiler - - might want to check further on that...........


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Canada's Far East said:


> *3) Can we get the "hyper roof rails" in the adventure package along with the spoiler?*
> 
> Not 100% sure - - but think that if you get the AV package, with the hyper roof rails - - then you can't use the spoiler - - might want to check further on that...........


That is correct Roger. The hyper-roof rails already come with a built-in spoiler.

You can only have the standard roof spoiler or the hyper roof rails, but not both.


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

Hyper roof rail package is only availabe in Canada on 06 SE models with auto tranny. All in it adds about 2200 CDN to the end price. For that I'd grab the LE AWD for leather and side impact air bags (although I still whine about no curtain air bages in the X-Trail).

While it is considered to be mostly cosmetic - and comes at the price of losing the front fog lights - it does allow you to get away from fixed roof rail mountings - which is probably one of the few real drawbacks of the vehicle.

If you can still find 05 models, then you'll get a fabulous lease deal for sure - saving about $70 or more CDN per monthly payment I believe.

jww


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

*2006 over 2005 edition - any advantages?*

Does the 2006 edition have any advantages/improvements over the 2005? We're looking at buying soon, and could save $$ with the '05. 

pgames38


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

pgames38 said:


> Does the 2006 edition have any advantages/improvements over the 2005? We're looking at buying soon, and could save $$ with the '05.
> 
> pgames38


I guess this in a non-issue. The dealership called 10 minutes after I posted the message and they're out of 2005s!


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

pgames38 said:


> Does the 2006 edition have any advantages/improvements over the 2005? We're looking at buying soon, and could save $$ with the '05.
> 
> pgames38


pgames38:- 

You made a post on 21 Oct titled "About to buy an X-Trail - need advice!" 

and there were a number of replies to that post, one of which dealt with the savings that could be had by buying an '05 over an '06.

With regard to the advantages/improvements of the '06 over the '05, I would make the following suggestion:

See if you can find a dealer who still has an '05. If you can't find a dealer with an '05, then it's a mute point. If you find one, get the brochure for the '05 and look at the last 2 pages, which give the "Features" & "Specifications".

Then get the brochure for the '06. At the back there's a page titled "Features & Specifications". With this info at hand, you'll be able to do a side-by-side comparison et voila, your question will be answered.

Either way, you'll have a good vehicle and there's so little difference (appearance wise) that most folks won't know which model year it actually is anyway.

Cheers.


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

Other than the options of Adventure Rails/Safari light kit and navi-system, they are essentially the identical vehicle. Still no curtain air bags for 06 and no window tinting on the rear window or sunroof.

jww


----------



## mike dockal (Dec 20, 2004)

unless you really care about those roof rails or NAVI system I would call around for 2005 (much better lease rates). There are no major changes for 2006.


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

Try to get an '05 especially if you're going to keep it for a while. Having an '06 early in the model year would add to it's resale value relative to it's year if you plan to sell it within a few years.


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

We took the plunge and ordered a silver SE AWD 2006. We pick it up Saturday, and can't wait! The only downside is my wife will be driving it more than I will, but at least I'll feel good that she'll be driving such a sure-footed vehicle. I'll give you my/our first impressions when we get back!

pgames


----------

